# Homemade Perch Rig



## poorboy

This rig was shown me by a good friend that had it shown to him by a charter captain I believe out of Conneaut.It is basically like a crappie or perch rig with two main line hooks and a sinker on the bottom except the sinker is a slip sinker in between the hooks.So whats the big deal you say! Well it is very sensitive when fished on the bottom and as good or better than a spreader when fished suspended but we'll talk about that later.
OK making the rig.I'll tell you how I make mine you can design yours any way you want using this as an example.First cut a piece of leader about 24 in long.I like 20 lb seaguer leader.Then tie a loop in one end using a perfection loop knot or whatever.Next put on a bead or two.About 2 in or so from the loop where going to put the first hook on.This hook can be put on a couple different ways.I like using what is called BEAR PAW line leader connectors which lets you change hooks when one gets ruined when a big sheephead swallows it clear to his butt.The other way is simply tying a surgeons loop but keep the loop about 4 in long and then tie a hook on the loop using a palomar knot. just a note here keep your hooks short this helps them catching the main leader.When I use the ready made snell hooks I cut the loop off and tie another loop to short'in it up.Next put on another bead under your hook an inch or so.This bead can not move.U do this by going thru the bead twice then taking the end of the leader and going thru the loops on the bead.Next put on your slip sinker.I use 1 ounce in 60 or 70 feet of water but you use what u want.For me this setup works best when I can keep the weight on the bottom and keep a almost taunt line.Next were going to put another bead about 14 in fron the last permanent bead we put on.This bead is also put on like the last one so it cannot move.The slip sinker will now slid between these 2 beads.Next we I put on the bottom hook any way you want.You can just tie a hook to the main line and maybe use floating beads or put on a fancy ready made snell hook.U can put these on any distance from that bottom bead you desire.Well thats how its made I hope I made it understandable.
Now lets talk about fishing this setup.I use a med light ugly stick with berkly ice line.I like to be able to leave the weight on the bottom and keep a almost taught line.I think you can almost feel a perch looking at your minnow.This light action rod helps keep the weight on the bottom when its wavy out there Now my buddy likes to lift his weight every few seconds.I would like to say I really out fish him but were always limited out about the same time.I remember one day they were really slow And I casted it as far as I could let it sink and slowly reeled in and caught them.This setup works as good or better than anything else when there suspended tne thing I forgot to mention is I use big beads abour 3/8 in.You want to make sure you can go back thru the beads that cant move.Good luck fishing this next year and give this setup a try.I really think this will be your go to rig


----------



## Da new guy

Do you have any pics? I am more of a visual person... thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider

Captain Kurt out of conneaut gave me a rig I loved. It was like a crappie rig with a small jig and tail for the upper hook tied just of the mainline. Anyone know how to make that up??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## poorboy

I'll try later but I've never posted pics.I did take a picture but it didn't come out very good


----------



## Doboy

Here's a Youtube vid that shows you how to make saltwater pompano stacker rigs,,, *just make 'em way smaller for Erie perch! (and they work great down the Ohio River for sauger)*
Add a bead, float or blade to the loop before you tie on the hook.
Make the loops only 2"-3" long and you'll never get a tangle on the way down. 





OR,,, JUST DO WHAT WE DO,,,, BUY A BUTT-LOAD OF 'SABIKI' RIGS OFF OF EBAY! We like 'em with #6, #4, #2 & #1 gold & red hooks best. Green or blue Mylar Flash w GLO-BEADS. They come with 6 hooks per rig. 
Cut 'em in half or 3rds,,, Add snap swivels to each end, and a bell casting sinker on the bottom.
10 Sabiki rigs = $13.50. Makes 30 - 2 hook perch rigs 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360449248340


----------

